# Betta Fishes



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't thought of names for my fishes yet... =D


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

WOAH! Are they all yours?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Ayon na maganda! Pogi 1 2 and 3 lol


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Name for the first one: SAW


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

The third one looks like a pirate.


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

mattoboy said:


> WOAH! Are they all yours?


yes sir they're mine =D


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Junglist said:


> Ayon na maganda! Pogi 1 2 and 3 lol


Haha a fellow Pinoy... thanks =D


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> The third one looks like a pirate.


Thanks for the suggestions... pirate eh? Hmm Sparrow might be a good name.


----------



## bettanova2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow..your bettas are very pretty!


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

bettanova2 said:


> Wow..your bettas are very pretty!


Thank you for appreciating =D


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

My brother's HM


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I just had to say the first and second bettas are --stunning-- especially the red one.  I'm really bad at names, sorry.


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Aus said:


> I just had to say the first and second bettas are --stunning-- especially the red one.  I'm really bad at names, sorry.


Hehe thank you for appreciating... =D I'm bad with names as well =D


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

These pics look like there from aquabid o-0 so does the fish, am jealous of you!!!


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> These pics look like there from aquabid o-0 so does the fish, am jealous of you!!!


Hi what's aquabid? There are some local sellers here that sell show quality and pet quality fishes... I don't even know what I got hehe. Thanks for appreciating =D


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

This reminds me of a batfish... hehe


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Looking good man! I guess they didn't approve on PowerPee huh? Ahahaha mahina boy


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Junglist said:


> Looking good man! I guess they didn't approve on PowerPee huh? Ahahaha mahina boy


Haha. To each his own. =D


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Can anyone help me identify these properly?





Thanks in advance =D


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Because I am in a pirate mood today....

Love that first male. Red Beard? XD
Also love the second, the dragon scale. I'd be tempted to call him Hoard. Like in "dragon's hoard".

Love your brother's blue HM! Does he have a name?
Blue Beard. XD


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Haha thanks for the name suggestions... Hoard sounds cool! As for the blue HM, no name hehe


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

That first double tail is very pretty. Looks a bit like a dalmatian with those black spots. I'd like Patch for one like that, but that's just me. XD Gues it comes from having a little one and watching kid's movies.


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Patch would be a nice name! Hehe Is the second fish also a double tail?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

It looks to be, but I'm not 100% sure on that. The first one of that pair is and looks to possibly be HM. Can't tell for sure without him flaring.

You take lovely pictures. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Moh4wk (Apr 2, 2012)

really nice pictures, and great fish too...


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

love the dragon scale


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Enkil said:


> It looks to be, but I'm not 100% sure on that. The first one of that pair is and looks to possibly be HM. Can't tell for sure without him flaring.
> 
> You take lovely pictures. What kind of camera do you use?


I see thanks for the info. 
As for the pictures, thank you for appreciating. =D
Camera wise, it's a Sony DSLT A77 + 50mm macro lens. =D


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Moh4wk said:


> really nice pictures, and great fish too...


Thank you for appreciating =D


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> love the dragon scale


Dragon Scale? Sorry not familiar with all the names and classifications of the fishes =D


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Giant HMPK


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

My new pet... Fancy HM


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow... That HM is amazing!


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> Wow... That HM is amazing!


Thanks! That was one of the good ones that I saw at the store. There was another HM which is also very nice but the owner didn't want to sell it.


----------

